# Nichts reagiert mehr!



## niTeZ (15. März 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich wollte euch nur mal um einen Ratschlag bitten!

Ich habe meinen PC nun seit ca. 3 Jahren, nicht mehr das neueste Modell, aber was solls! Dieser hat nur 128 Ram, und nun Windows 98 oben! Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten einen Brenner gekauft, und bis jetzt nicht gerade sehr viele CD's brennen können, da alles mittem im brennvorgang abbricht, nichts mehr reagiert und abstürzt, auch ohne das ich irgendein anderes prog offen habe, so verhaue ich schon seit langem meine cds!
außerdem, wenn ich ein prog wie photoshop, photoimpact oder auch nur word ne längere zeit offen hab, reagiert auch nichts mehr! nun wollte ich mal fragen ob ich mein mainboard, ram, prozesser und so austauschen soll, das ne kleine ebbe in meiner geldbörse machen würde, oder ob ich mal alles neu aufsetzen soll, wobei so das selbe prob vielleicht nochmal auftreten könnte! Oder kann es an etwas anderem liegen?


----------



## Paule (16. März 2003)

klar würde es was bringen , wenn du neue sachen kaufst , neue sachen sind immer gut , und ich denke auch , dass das das problem lösen sollte . aber eigentlich hat das damit nicht viel zu tun denk ich.
da is wohl nen problem zwischen deiner hardware , so wie ich das sehe,
hast du den brenner schon mal ausgebaut , und dann probiert , ob es dann wieder normal läuft ?

grüße

Paule


----------



## niTeZ (16. März 2003)

nein habe ich nicht, aber ich werde mal noch sonst alles checken was noch das prob sein könnte, allerdings wenn ich den brenner draußen hätte, würde sich das auch nix bringen, weil was könnte ich dann schon tun außer nen neuen brenner zu kaufen! jedenfalls will ich das prob mal aus der welt schaffen ohne 400 € oder so auszugeben xD


----------



## friddi (17. März 2003)

Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du bereits alle Updates zu deinem BIOS, der Brennsoftware und zu deinem Brenner kontrolliert, bzw. installiert hast. 
Falls der Brenner in einem anderen PC einwandfrei brennt, könnte die Temperatur im Gehäuse Probleme bereiten. Hast Du die Innentemperatur des PC kontrolliert ?

Probiere einmal, eine CD bei offenem Seitenteil zu brennen und überwache die Systemtemperatur mit (z.B.) dem Motherboard-Monitor. 
Wenn das nichts hilft, mal sehen, was mir auf die schnelle noch einfällt...

M. f. G.

friddi


----------

